# weight of salt?



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can someone tell me how much one yard of rock salt weighs? Been online trying to find conversion charts with no luck.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe its right around 2,200 pounds per yard but you will get a million answers to this question.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Ho hum halite*

Halite nominally wieghs 94 pounds per cubic foot broken and sieved.

And before anyone gets their shorts in a knot,
the weight is dependent on many factors.

with this reason being primary- screening to 30 mesh to scalp fines on the second cut,

Including and not limited to:

1. salt seam 
2. dome halite salt(which is older in geologic age)

a. salt fines which may add 20-30 percent to the net wieght of Halite.
after processing(due to shattering of the crystaline structure of the Halite from high explosives). Transportation distance underground to processing and then rehandling prior to point of sale via trucking or rail transport adding to salt fines in product.

3. solar salt farm location and harvest schedule.
4. final seive size prior to stock piling
a. handling and rehandlling of product.
5. transportation distance

Solar salt is harder and much more dense and easier to use.

The mines final sieve size after crushing determines the amount of dust that is inherent in mined Halite so that is something to consider where solar salt does not have this issue.

You cannot rely on a normal wieght for halite due to the salt fines and that is the normal scheme of things 

:waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Salt weight per cubic foot ASTM spec D 632 approx 80 lbs
Salt weight per Cubic Yard ASTM spec D 632 approx 2160 lbs

I can confirm the 80/cu ft since my 5 cu ft spreader holds 400 lbs.


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

leon;1204204 said:


> Halite nominally wieghs 94 pounds per cubic foot broken and sieved.
> 
> And before anyone gets their shorts in a knot,
> the weight is dependent on many factors.
> ...


Wow, thanks for the education. I am impressed. On the other hand, all that and we just throw it away on a bunch of ice.Thumbs Up


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know the bags I buy weigh 50 pounds each! Sorry had to throw that in there.


----------



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the laughs.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Halite wieght*



skeleton2135;1204344 said:


> Wow, thanks for the education. I am impressed. On the other hand, all that and we just throw it away on a bunch of ice.Thumbs Up


========================================================================

Yup,

A one billion US dollar business not counting the trickle down
effect to everyone else involved.

All that, and we can use any grade stone or gravel sand
at a lower cost per ton, and not cause surface water 
pollution in creeks and streams with chlorides that equal 
the salinity of ocean water; which is 3 percent sodium chloride
depending on the depth and global location of the sea water.

:waving:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Honestly it really depends on exactly what material is on hand and how damp it is. On paper calculations are great but it's impossible to say what you get EVERY time. Places run through thousands of tons of salt a week. Typically I go by 1-1.2 ton per yd from my one fill up spot. It's usually exact on the scale between there. BUT lately it's been light. I weighed out 2 yards the other day for $145 at $95 per ton. I mentioned it to my buddie and he noticed the same thing. I usually get 3 or so but that was a quick top off. My guys have been running this week so I really haven't been watching the tickets.


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

*check with the source*

Usually whoever is mining the salt has tested it for it's weight. sometimes it is in square foot/pounds so you have to do the conversion, Treated salt will weigh more due to how wet it still is from treating and how much solids the treatment contains


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1204267 said:


> Salt weight per cubic foot ASTM spec D 632 approx 80 lbs
> Salt weight per Cubic Yard ASTM spec D 632 approx 2160 lbs
> 
> I can confirm the 80/cu ft since my 5 cu ft spreader holds 400 lbs.


Thank You Very *Mulch* for the Break down.....Im going with 2162 lbs per yard...Salt weighs a little more the closer you get to the Canadian Border.....:salute:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So I can't figure out if one ton of salt weighs more or 2000 lbs of salt way more???


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;1204645 said:


> So I can't figure out if one ton of salt weighs more or 2000 lbs of salt way more???


Coming from you I am not sure if that is a serious question.:laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1204656 said:


> Coming from you I am not sure if that is a serious question.:laughing:


lol :laughing:

I just re-read my post and the towards the end, it should be "weigh" not "way" 
oops


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt*



ajslands;1204664 said:


> lol :laughing:
> 
> I just re-read my post and the towards the end, it should be "weigh" not "way"
> oops


:laughing:::waving:


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Rc2505;1204380 said:


> I know the bags I buy weigh 50 pounds each! Sorry had to throw that in there.


How much do you think the 80lb bags I buy weigh !! (jk)

A yard of salt will probably fluctuate because of moisture content but I would agree around 2200lbs


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

It depends on moister content- how fine it has been milled the finer the more denser and the more it weighs. I use 2200 to 2300 lbs per cubic yard gets me pretty close


----------

